# Introducing My Bettas!



## Flare (Feb 8, 2011)

Thought I would introduce all of my beautiful boys and girls

*Males*

Pumpkin Pie - Orange Veiltail









Declan - Orange Dalmation with purple body Veiltail









Kadin - Blue/Black Fancy Marble Dragon Halfmoon Plakat









Draco - Fancy Blue/Orange Marble Halfmoon









Snape - Black Halfmoon









Unnamed - (on his way from Thailand) Fancy Halfmoon Plakat









Unnamed - (on his way from Karen Mac Auley #3 ranked breeder in the USA) Juvenille Green Marble Butterfly Halfmoon









Unnamed - (on his way from Karen Mac Auley #3 ranked breeder in the USA) Green Gas Multi Halfmoon









*Females*

Hermione - Orange Dragon Halfmoon









Karma - Blue Marble Dragon Halfmoon Plakat









Dawn - Red Dragon Butterfly Halfmoon









Clover - Green Marble Super Delta









Shamrock - Green Marble Delta









Bella - Pink/Purple Multi Veiltail









Vixen - Royal Blue Veiltail









Rosalie - Chocolate Veiltail









Alice - Orange Dalmation Veiltail









Cinnamon - Red Veiltail









Aspen - Turquoise Multi Veiltail


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

something tells me you like bettas...just guessing tho....great looking fish


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely Bettas, Aspen is pretty.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!Karens got some lovely fish too,congrats on getting your hands on them!


----------



## tiggeroo (Feb 2, 2011)

oh they are just so beautiful, im really sad today as i found my male betta (boyse)dead last night .....gutted


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful. I would love to have more, I just have a pair.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Can someone plz explain to me how to use this site it would be apreciated and also does anyone know where to find a cheap 30 gallon long aquarium i have looked everywhere with no luck thanks


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

They're all beautiful! I especially like Kadin and Shamrock.


----------



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a Snape - Black Halfmoon too. look just like your!
Very Nice Bettas!


----------

